# bfn after thrid cycle now what...............



## sam260872 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi every one i am  new here, i am 33yrs and dp is 32yrs we are the proud parents of ds1 8yrs 
                                                                                                            and dd1 stillborn 2000
                                                                                                              and ds2 4yrs
we had been trying for another baby after a lot of thought for 16 months approx when nothing was happening , so we went to the doc s and had some blood tests and it showed i was not ovulating any more , so i was perscribed clomid dec 2005 50mg , opks said i ov'd that month but a bfn, so 50 mg in jan 2006 and again opks showed i ov'd but bfn, so i said about uping to 100mg but doc said no so i did 50 mg again this month and i think once again i did ov but bfn again  so i am feeling really low about it all . Doc is now saying he wont give me any more clomid on nhs as "i already have children " 

as you can imagine i am pretty angry about this so i have booked to see him again to try and get refered but he said last time he wouldnt refere me for the same reason, i have since phoned the clinic and they said he shouldr refere me regardless of the fact i already have kids , it just means after tests (nhs) that we would have to pay for any treatment, which is fine we expect this there is not enough funding out there for ladies who  have no children .

we have be looking at buying clomid on the internet , has any one done this ?, i was worried about not having the checks but as dh remiinded me ive had none any way for the past three cycles i have just been left to get on with it.

any thoughts, suggestions, ideas please

thanks sam


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sam,

I'm sorry you've had no joy with your doc.  I would go back to him and ask to be referred privately he should do this.

As for self medicating on Clomid I wouldn't suggest it as there are many s/e to consider and there are some risks involved.

Wish you good luck

Binty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear of your loss and failed clomid cycles. However, as binty has said, I really would not recommend buying clomid over the internet and self medicating. Buying any medication over the internet can be "dodgy" as no guarantees of its authenticity, but there's also the fact that although you may not have had any checks/monitoring previously, your GP was aware you were taking it so was there for you if you had any side effects. Personally I think its very unwise to take any meds such as these self administered and without your consultants knowledge - they are potent fertility drugs - that's my opinion anyway.

That said, I would definitely suggest you request a referal to a specialist - your GP should not refuse you this - and your GP is just that, a "general practitioner" and not a fertility expert - many GPs have very little informed knowledge about fertility issues. At the end of the day you are entitled to a referal.

Anyway, I wish you lots of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Sam and welcome 

I can only reiterate the other girls, I would advise against self medicating, clomid is VERY powerful and you need to be under a doctor for this.  There is no reason why you can't have a referral.  
Just another quick note also that opk's don't work for everyone so I wouldnt always go off them, try to have BMS throughout your due ovulation time to be sure.  
Don't give up either that is only your 3rd month, we have had BFP's as late as 10 months


----------



## sam260872 (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks everyone for your replies, dh and i think the same about buying clomid on the internet and self medicating but i am just a bit low at the moment.

i do have a question af usually arrives for me on day 28 , i am now on day 30 and no real af yet  yesterday i had a small  amount of brown stuff (sorry) and that is it i did another test today and i do get a faint second line but after about 10/15 mins and the instructions say disregard after 10 mins could this be an evporation line or a faint poss result  i thinkk i read somewhere that clomid could mask a poss result for a while till 7/8 weeks any ideas or experiences of this any one

thanks everyone i am still working my way though past posts for information

good luck to you all
sam


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sam

With my last bfp I got a very faint line after about 15 mins and like you said they say to disregard the test after 5 mins. I would try agin in maybe another day or two. Try not to stress you never know    

Sal xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As Sal says, maybe test again in day or so...first morning pee as its more concentrated. It may be an evaporation line (I've been fooled by one of those before  ) but fingers crossed for you 

As for clomid masking a positive hpt, I've never heard of that...hpts detect the hcg hormone so don't see how clomid would be able to alter the results.

Good luck  

Please keep us updated...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sam260872 (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks guys will tests again the morning 

love sam


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Sam,

It does sound like you may be pg! I really hope so, ive got everything crossed for you - do let us know.
I'm just on my 2nd cycle of 50mg, my spec only gave me 3 months, but said i can go back for another 3 months if nothing has happened. I think they like to be a bit careful and not give you too many strong drugs etc as well as cost.
Can you see another GP? i would try to get a 2nd opinion - if needed, hoping not for you!!

Good Luck    Jo x

PS. Even tho ive only had one scan i wouldnt buy off the net.


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Sam, 

It is sounding pretty positive if you ask me. Just a thought but did you know that clomid continues to affect you after you stop taking it - it can boost OV for a couple of months so if it doesnt turn out to be your month - keep trying. Good Luck and keep us upto date hon.

Kate


----------



## sam260872 (Jan 16, 2006)

hi everyone well i am not pg as af arrived this afternoon i was so sure.

the faint lines must of been evoporation lines or i have mc'd very early, i just dont know what to say i feel so defalted.

we have the doc tommorrow to ask to be refered and he better not refuse us dh taken the day off to come as well. 

i had herd that clomid can kick start ov again for women like me and that it stays in your system to , saying that i dont really want to fall next month as that would mean i would be due the end of november and charlotte was died nov 26th ( placental abruption after our car was hit head on and i was stuck for over 1 hour my mum died to i beleve she is looking after my baby girl ) and born 27th but if we do fall pg then it was ment to be to may be a sign.

i will be staying around thanks guys

sam


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sam...reading your post made me  I am so so sorry hun  

Good luck with your appt...and don't let the GP refuse you a referal...as you mentioned before, you are aware you'll probably have to go private so what is the issue with your GP - surely you can still have investigations on the nhs 

Take care sweet...


Natasha


----------



## sam260872 (Jan 16, 2006)

just a quickie doc has agreed to refere us ,

thanks sam


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Sam,

I am so sorry to hear of all you have been thru, it's awful  
But, good news that your Doc is referring you - best wishes and good luck with it all     to you.

Jo x

PS. I didnt realise clomid stayed in your system after stopping it, so thats good!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Sam, your story is so sad  

but glad your GP is referring you  

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Sam 

just read your last post - so sorry to hear what you've been through.

I hope it's only a matter of time before you get your bfp!!

sending you lots of  

S
xx


----------

